# Workshop - Garage wall banners.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

For all the super sleuths on Detailing World. Looking for some varied banners. I know I can get Carpro and majority of sellers have Dodo Juice and Meguiars but what about the other manufacturers?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> For all the super sleuths on Detailing World. Looking for some varied banners. I know I can get Carpro and majority of sellers have Dodo Juice and Meguiars but what about the other manufacturers?


Whoops, I hit the "like" button by mistake there !! LOL

I dont know if they are any good to you or not mate, but I have two vinyl banners that I bought off DW last year with plans to do something with them and never did. One just says "DETAILING" on it and shows a pic of a car ( Ferrari I think ) and one says "AUTO DETAILING" and shows a pic of a rather nice young lady jet washing a car ( i think from memory ! ). They are not very big - I would guess they are about the width of a van door and height wise they are from the roof of a car down to the bottom of the widscreen approx !

Anyway, they are just sitting in my garage doing nothing so if they are any good to you then you would be very welcome to have them mate. Just pm me your address and I will post them off for you asap


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Infact, I have found the thread I bought them from, showing them in pics too !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268909&highlight=banners


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Might be worth having a chat with Waxamomo Chris i think Scott, he might be able to get hold of a Wolf's Chemicals one with his next order from Hungary.

He could probably also get you a ValetPRO one as i know he's receiving an order from them later this week... Just a thought!


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

G techniq do mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Infact, I have found the thread I bought them from, showing them in pics too !
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268909&highlight=banners


Any good to you mate ?

I dont want nowt for them, they are yours if they are any good for you ?

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Just go to a banner maker / vinyl printer mob and they can print what ever you tell them to!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies thus far guys. 

Mark - Thanks for the very generous offer mate. Most appreciated but I am more after some varied banners from manufacturers I use and am happy to show that.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> Any good to you mate ?
> 
> I dont want nowt for them, they are yours if they are any good for you ?
> 
> :thumb:


Sent you a PM mark if you still want rid :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Thanks for the replies thus far guys.
> 
> Mark - Thanks for the very generous offer mate. Most appreciated but I am more after some varied banners from manufacturers I use and am happy to show that.


Have a word with Phil at Shinearama Scott. Hes got loads of different ones on his walls.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Mark I would be more than happy to have the Banners but for either Beer Tokens or swaps for something mate, what do you fancy


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Get the artwork, then pop down to your local sign writers ..


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

These have now gone.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

R0B said:


> Have a word with Phil at Shinearama Scott. Hes got loads of different ones on his walls.


Should of thought of that. Doh!



dooka said:


> Get the artwork, then pop down to your local sign writers ..


Surely that wouldnt be cheaper than buying directly Rob?
Most the sign writers this way cant be bothered with these sorts of things and seldom rarely deliver ( the ones ive dealt with thus far anyway )


----------

